# Suche Möglichkeit eine ID durch Dateiendung zu ergänzen [location.href / getElementById ]



## Renner001 (13. Nov 2014)

Hallo, ich möchte Folgendes: in ein Formularfeld gibt der User ein Wort ein, das Script ergänzt die Dateiendung .html und leitet auf die Seite weiter (sofern das Dokument im Stammordner ist). Ich habe mir folgendes Script zusammengeschustert (Achtung Noob). Das klappt so schon mit dem Aufruf, nur halt ohne Dateiendung und somit kann das Skript nur Textdokumente ohne Endung öffnen...

```
<body>

<input type="text" size="20" id="WEB" > 
<input type="submit" value="Suche" onclick="javascript:location.href='' + getElementById('WEB').value" />


</body>
```

Wer kann helfen? Habe alle möglichen Dinge ausprobiert... Vielen Dank


----------



## Joose (14. Nov 2014)

Renner001 hat gesagt.:


> Wer kann helfen? Habe alle möglichen Dinge ausprobiert... Vielen Dank



Dann wäre es auch für Helfer hilfreich zu wissen was du schon probiert hast 
So bekommst du auch keine "doppelten Antworten"




Renner001 hat gesagt.:


> ```
> <input type="submit" value="Suche" onclick="javascript:location.href='' + getElementById('WEB').value" />
> ```



Ich nehme mal du willst wissen wie du die Dateiendung hinzufügen kannst? Ein konkrete Frage wurde nämlich nicht gestellt


----------



## Renner001 (14. Nov 2014)

Ja genau, die Dateiendung .html soll zum eingebenen Begriff (folglich dann der ID) hinzugefügt werden. Ausprobiert habe allerlei Eingaben im Breich [Java] ('WEB') .value" [/Java] Habe es mit einfachen Anführungsstrichen und Pluszeichen probiert und einfach das .html an verschiedenen Stellen eingefügt. Ich hatte auch schon probiert dem .html eine eigene ID zu geben, bin dabei aber an meine Grenzen gestoßen. Danke Joose...


----------



## Joose (14. Nov 2014)

Eine normale Stringverkettung sollte doch in JavaScript möglich sein, also:

getElementById('WEB').value + '.html'


----------



## Renner001 (14. Nov 2014)

Funktioniert! Großartig, vielen vielen Dank


----------

